# Mavs Looking to Make a Deal



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

"We're letting everybody know that the "Bank of Cuban" is open," Cuban said Monday night, a couple of days after declaring that there was a "100 percent chance" the Mavs would aggressively pursue trade opportunities before the Feb. 21 deadline.

The Mavs have the ability to take back significantly more salary in trades because they are under the salary cap. Cuban has continually insisted that is a primary reason he opted for financial flexibility instead of re-signing several key contributors to the Mavs' 2010-11 title team, not just because they wanted to have enough salary cap space to sign a superstar in free agency.

"That's obviously good to know that he still wants to go for it," Nowitzki said, noting that the Mavs have typically been one of the teams hit hardest by the luxury tax. "That's obviously what he promised me when I re-signed here in 2010. I wanted to make sure that he still wanted to go for it and keep spending and using his resources to make sure this was a winning franchise, and obviously then we didn't know that the next year we were going to win it all.

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...vericks-owner-mark-cuban-says-bank-cuban-open

Mark Cuban is the coolest owner in the world.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Who's even out there that could be available? Rudy Gay? Jose Calderon? Josh Smith perhaps? But if the Mavericks aren't expecting to be able to make a signing this upcoming free agency period, then yes, it makes sense to make a trade now.


----------

